
Implementation and Optimization of a DNN for Vehicle Classification [pdf] - Katydid
http://www.eurasip.org/Proceedings/Eusipco/Eusipco2016/papers/1570256408.pdf
======
Animats
After reading the paper, I have no idea whether they mean classifying
"vehicle" vs "non-vehicle", or "2013 Ford Mustang".

~~~
lovelearning
Based on the thesis [1] of one of the authors and the dataset [2] it links to,
I believe it's {bus,truck,van,car} classification on a dataset of only
vehicles.

[1]: Dataflow-Based Implementation of Deep Learning Application
[https://dspace.cc.tut.fi/dpub/bitstream/handle/123456789/240...](https://dspace.cc.tut.fi/dpub/bitstream/handle/123456789/24007/Xie.pdf)

[2]: Car Type Recognition with Deep Neural Networks
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1602.07125v2.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1602.07125v2.pdf)

